# My Collection.....



## geminia (Sep 30, 2006)

..........


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 30, 2006)

wow girl! love u'r collection, i'ts just awesome!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 30, 2006)

I've already told ya once but I love your collection! Im jelous!


----------



## geminia (Sep 30, 2006)

*Monkeyyyyyyyyyyy*

No need to be jealous..  Your collection is huge for 1 year missy.... *sighs* now the holiday stuff...


----------



## Dawn (Sep 30, 2006)

WOW!!!  Look at those MSF's!  Great collection you have!!


----------



## Saints (Sep 30, 2006)

Very nice collection!


----------



## geminia (Sep 30, 2006)

*Thank you!*

I love my MSF's. Horrible obsession though to have them all!!!


----------



## Saints (Sep 30, 2006)

Very nice collection!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow that is a seriously sweet collection.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, so awesome!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 1, 2006)

You Have a Fablous Collection!!!! = ) I wanna steel the msf anf the lipgloss and everything u have < i wont but u have great iteams and color choices


----------



## geminia (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I used them more often then i do.  Its more of an obsession of "Must have all the msf's"


----------



## n_c (Oct 2, 2006)

oh...that's too cool!


----------



## XoXo (Oct 2, 2006)

*jealous of your MSF's*

Nice collection =)


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 3, 2006)

great collection and i love your traincase


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 3, 2006)

W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W !
That's alot of stuff!​


----------



## geminia (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 

 
_great collection and i love your traincase_

 

Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it at Walmart the coodles one i think i spelt that wrong. It was only $35 CAN . and fits alot of stuff...


----------



## labwom (Oct 17, 2006)

I think this is the first time I have seen a collection on here with nailpolishes!!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 17, 2006)

So f-in cool! I can't want to get to this level.

I see you have almost all the Liquidlasts!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geminia* 

 
_Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it at Walmart the coodles one i think i spelt that wrong. It was only $35 CAN . and fits alot of stuff..._

 
caboodles


----------



## Leanne (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm jelous of your brushes and MSFs haha.. Great collection!


----------



## macface (Dec 2, 2006)

I love your colllection its pretty.I thought I had a mac collection until I found out about spectra.


----------



## juli (Dec 2, 2006)

woah woman! You got so much there! I absolutely love the msfsssssss...

Actually I love ur whole collection! verrrry nice


----------



## Armyofonetiger (Dec 2, 2006)

Love, love the Smokey Quad.  Can you please tell me what colors are in this quad?

Great collection.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 3, 2006)

whoa *jealous!*
great stuff!!  I love all your lipsticks and MSFs!


----------



## geminia (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Armyofonetiger* 

 
_Love, love the Smokey Quad.  Can you please tell me what colors are in this quad?

Great collection._

 
Ty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its White Frost, Carbon, Fineshine and Night train.


----------

